# I Blame Hippo & 710



## nursegladys

Well hello boys (and gals), I've actually been registered a while but what with the wife and I populating the planet an all, I have not got round to saying hello. HELLO to you all.

By day I am a theatre nurse (but not for very much longer), by night, well soon it will be nappies from dawn til dusk, 'cos I'm gonna be a house husband and looking forward to it loads.

No watch collections (only an Omega on ebay at the mo), ideally would like a manual or auto classic watch design, you know with a face and hands, Doh! Seen Hippo's Orange Monster, big aint the word for it, still I could see the fascination.

Well here I am.

Andy


----------



## hippo

Never heard of you!!!!!!! 

Welcome to the mad house


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to RLT


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## unlcky alf

Welcome to the forum Andy.

I'm a little dissapointed with your user name though. When I first saw "Nursegladys" in the introduce youself thread I thought Phwoarr







only to find out it's a bloke called Andy..


----------



## Roy

unlcky alf said:


> I'm a little dissapointed with your user name though. When I first saw "Nursegladys" in the introduce youself thread I thought Phwoarr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only to find out it's a bloke called Andy..


Yeah me too.









Welcome Andy.


----------



## nursegladys

Perhaps that is why you have the forum tag of unlcky alf?? just a thought but offer enough money and I'll get my uniform on for you


----------



## nursegladys

Thanks Roy (do I take it you are _the_ Roy??)


----------



## Roy

nursegladys said:


> Thanks Roy (do I take it you are _the_ Roy??)


I was last time I looked.


----------



## thorpey69

Welcome


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Andy from another NHS serf


















Roy said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Roy (do I take it you are _the_ Roy??)
> 
> 
> 
> I was last time I looked.
Click to expand...

Beware Andy there is another one, but he`s seriously deranged and Welsh


----------



## nursegladys

I can't claim to be from anywhere in particular, so I won't blame the noodles


----------



## pg tips

Why would anyone without a watch collection want to join this mad house









Welcome Andy, look out for the nutters!


----------



## Mrcrowley

Welcome Ger-Ger-Gladys.

Hope you enjoy it here. If you don't, you don't get a refund.


----------



## nursegladys

pg tips said:


> Why would anyone without a watch collection want to join this mad house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Andy, look out for the nutters!


Cos I want to get some manual wind ups (no not the take the mickey wind ups - although i suspect i will get some)



Mrcrowley said:


> Welcome Ger-Ger-Gladys.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it here. If you don't, you don't get a refund.


Open all hours is one of my all time favourite progs


----------



## in_denial

nursegladys said:


> I can't claim to be from anywhere in particular, so I won't blame the noodles


Welcome Andy; are you another benighted denizen of Peterboghorror like Hippo?

Roy's got some very nice manual watches (RLT + O&W) not to mention a range of Nurse's watches

-- Tim


----------



## hippo

in_denial said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't claim to be from anywhere in particular, so I won't blame the noodles
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention a range of Nurse's watches
> 
> -- Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## nursegladys

hippo said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't claim to be from anywhere in particular, so I won't blame the noodles
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention a range of Nurse's watches
> 
> -- Tim
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I thought it wouldn't be long before the urine started to be taken







. and yes I am living in deportees paradise


----------



## limey

in_denial said:


> Roy's got some very nice manual watches (RLT + O&W) not to mention a range of Nurse's watches


Nurse Gladys (Em) manual... GROAN, was that deliberate, Tim?

I must say that was the first phrase that popped into my head when I saw the name under Topic Starter, before I even opened the thread.


----------



## foztex

welcome Andy

Andy


----------



## nursegladys

foztex said:


> welcome Andy
> 
> Andy


Thank you all for your warm welcome, Hippo who


----------



## mattjg01

Welcome Andy, I see you've already bought out the best of the forum









Enjoy


----------

